# V-Server Mod_rewrite htaccess



## mift99 (21. April 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem,

ich komme einfach nicht dahinter! vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Wäre toll!
der mod_rewrite will nicht so recht... das mod_rewrite wurde anfangs nicht mitgeladen also habe ich in der config rewrite eingetragen. Nur Leider geht es immer noch nicht. Kann es sein das mein server ..htaccess nicht parsed? mod_rewrite.so wird auch geladen

das sind die Module:
Loaded Modules	core prefork http_core mod_so mod_actions mod_alias mod_auth_basic mod_authn_file mod_authz_host mod_authz_groupfile mod_authz_default mod_authz_user mod_authn_dbm mod_autoindex mod_cgi mod_dir mod_env mod_expires mod_include mod_log_config mod_mime mod_negotiation mod_setenvif mod_ssl mod_userdir mod_rewrite mod_php5 mod_perl mod_python mod_suexec

das ist die .htaccess:
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)-([0-9]*)- index.php?article_id=$1&clang=$2&%{QUERY_STRING}
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)- index.php?article_id=$1&%{QUERY_STRING}

das ist die httpd.conf:
# forbid access to the entire filesystem by default
<Directory />
    Options None
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

# use .htaccess files for overriding,
AccessFileName .htaccess
# and never show them
<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
</Files>


Liebe Grüße Philipp


----------



## Flex (22. April 2008)

Du hast recht. "AllowOverride" ist auf "none" gesetzt, deshalb wird deine .htaccess nicht akzeptiert.

Es sollte so stehen:
AllowOverride FileInfo


----------



## mift99 (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Habe es geändert auf

# forbid access to the entire filesystem by default
<Directory />
    Options None
    AllowOverride Fileinfo
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

# use .htaccess files for overriding,
AccessFileName .htaccess
# and never show them
<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
</Files>

es ist jetzt nur so das folgende .htaccess geht:

RewriteEngine On 
RewriteRule ^  http://www.google.de [R,L]

und folgende geht nicht:
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)-([0-9]*)- index.php?article_id=$1&clang=$2&%{QUERY_STRING}
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)- index.php?article_id=$1&%{QUERY_STRING}

bei der ersten gehts ab nach google... auf der zweiten sollte die URL umgeschrieben werden. Meine Frage kann das jetzt noch am Server liegen oder stimmt die .htaccess nicht. Beziehungsweise gibt es unterschiedliche options/richtlinien beim url umschreiben und beim redirect, so kann eben das eine funktionieren und das andere nicht!
Vielen Dank
Grüße Mift


----------

